# Boctok & Volna Precision.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

One of the reasons i became interested in Russian watches was there shear variety[plus affordability and robustness] i have enclosed some pictures of the Russian precision class,still,i think very cheap to buy.

They were made by Volna & Boctok [Vostok] in the 50s and 60s,they were "based" with a few modifications, on the Zenith 135 chronometer.I have always found the ones i have bought to be incredibly accurate.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I might have to keep a look out for those in future


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking watches again Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm pleased to hear your experience with these; I've been chasing a good example or two for my Russian '50's collection.

I'd heard good things about their accuracy but it's hard to verify these things.

Nice!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks for the kind comments,Mach, Bladerunner.Chris i think you have hit the nail on the head,finding a good example is the problem, the first one i received was a complete pigs ear!Still you live and learn i suppose......although it seems to take me longer than most


----------

